# We Are Looking For Couples To Take Part in Our Fertility Journey



## DiddleyDo (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm the publisher of Fertility Road Magazine. We have again partnered with IVF Spain (Egg Donation), Lister Fertility (Egg Sharing), DuoFertility (Conception Monitoring) and Androferti (Male Fertility Supplements) to offer couples the chance to work with these partners over the course of 2015 for free. Unfortunately we have closed IVF Spain but there is still time to work with the other partners.

*In summary:*

Lister Fertility
We are looking for participants between the ages of 18-35, and who have:

• An acceptable AMH hormone level and antral follicle count
• Have a Body Mass Index (BMI) of less than 30
• Do not have any genetic or transmissible diseases
• Do not have personal or family history of inheritable diseases.
• No history of recurrent miscarriages

DuoFertility
DuoFertility includes a discreet, coin-sized patch sensor worn under the arm. A hand-held device receives the data and analyses it. The data is uploaded, along with information you enter - such as menstruation timing or ovulation pain - to a team of expert analysts who pinpoint optimal timing for conception. This information is sent back to the hand-held device, which displays the best days for conception. An app is available for data entry and viewing and our expert analysts provide individual fertility counselling.

AndroFerti
Couples who know that there is a problem with sperm count, concentration, motility or physical abnormalities are most likely to benefit from this treatment. It does not matter if the couple have started assisted fertility treatment or not.

It is recommended that Androferti is taken twice a day for six months to allow it to optimise two complete cycles of spermatogenesis. Benefits have been shown at one month and three months and continue to improve over the six months.

More Information

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links but more information about these journeys can be found on our website https://www.fertilityroad.com/fj2015/ or you can email [email protected] for more information.

If you have any questions please do ask and I will do my best to answer them for you.

Kind Regards,
Tone


----------

